# Sleeping patterns



## Klabbs7 (Jan 24, 2014)

I just got a hedgehog and he is about 4 and a half weeks old and he has been sleeping A LOT! I have only had him for about three days now but he generally wakes up around 6:30pm and then if I play with him he goes back to sleep after. Its now 12:30am and he still is asleep. He is eating and at some point in the night runs on his wheel, plays, ect. Is this normal?


----------



## Angietan (Dec 2, 2013)

Baby hoglets does sleep ALOT. Don't worry, he'll grow out of it


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Babies do sleep a lot (sometimes even 23 hours a day!), but just to rule out any health-problems:
1. What's his heating setup and in-cage temperature?
2. What's his lighting setup?
3. When you pick him up, does his belly ever feel cool?


----------



## Klabbs7 (Jan 24, 2014)

The temp is always between 73-79, I have a heating lamp that doesn't emit light. So during the day if I'm around the light is on, and then when I go to bed its dark. I haven't noticed him feeling cold


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Babies sleep often like mentioned. Even adults can sleep quite a bit.


----------

